# Crank sensor?



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Common problem? Got no power, idle great.

Resistance is ok but not getting the 2.0v at connector as manual says I should. 

And if yes, does anyone have one, where besides dealer are they available?


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

you could try cheapcycleparts.com or even ebay


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

NOBODY TO HELP?

Just want to check and see if reading are correct before we remove it.


----------



## VFORCEJOHN (Feb 6, 2013)

If the flywheel pickup were bad it usually wouldn't start at all. CDI would be more likely. but doesn't sound like that is the issue.

Sounds like Carb issue, Probably a slide not opening.

Check that first. 

Also check rollover sensor.

John


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

Just trying to help here,but did the quad run good before in your posession and then what - did it sit for a long time - do you know the jet sizes you have in carbs and settings - what mods do you have for air intake and engine ? Sorry gotta know the whole story to steer ya in the right direction........


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Was running crappy, flushed carbs and replaced CDI with a used one (thanks MIMB). 

Worked great for two trips, went through a puddle and started acting up. Replaced a broken plug wire, but no change.

No power under load, backfires but starts perfectly.


----------



## Brute 840 (Feb 9, 2012)

pull the sending unit out the tank and make sure the screen isnt clogged,check the slides like VFJ said,sounds like a fuel delivery problem


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Intake valves were way too tight, adjusted, cleaned out carbs again and once she's back together, hopefully we'll have power!!


----------

